# Doncaster grand theatre may 2016



## Lavino (May 24, 2016)

visited the grand theatre with @Dangle_Angle his really is a nice looking place no graffiti or signs of damage all natural decay but still in decent condition. We had a little help on this one so thanks to you know who you are.... One inside side couldn't wait to get camera out.. But mine wouldn't auto focus so opted for MF in infinity focus and hoped they would turn out. So here's a few photos from our visit and some history...

The 'ye Olde Grand was opened in 1899 first as a Circus Hall and then became the home of the Salvation Army, it was used for Political Speakers and eventually it was bought and turned into a theatre by a Mr J W Chapman, who at that time was the owner of another old theatre which stood next to Doncaster town hall. It was designed by J P Briggs and was built by a local firm of builders called Arnold and Sons. It was one of the first theatres in the country to have electric lights and also a sprinkler system installed by some clever lads from Leeds. All staircases in the building are in stone as stone doesnt catch fire easily....

.


----------



## krela (May 24, 2016)

It looks so tiny!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

That's a smashing small theatre and still with original features.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lavino (May 24, 2016)

My photos don't do it justice it's a lovely theatre.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

That's a nice theater, just a few bits and pieces that needs attention. Lovely with ornate pieces.


----------



## smiler (May 24, 2016)

Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2016)

I like that a lot!


----------



## Freemo (May 24, 2016)

Just what you would want. An ashtray on the back of your chair


----------



## Bones out (May 24, 2016)

Freemo said:


> Just what you would want. An ashtray on the back of your chair




Not if your a Beagle....

Wonderfull place, nicely captured. .


----------



## Lavino (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for the comments.you wouldn't see that these days ashtrays on your seats..


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 26, 2016)

Wish I had a £1 for every time I walked past this place, during the 52 years I lived and worked in Doncaster. The stone interior stairways are an early attempt at 'fireproofing' escape routes - the location and design of this building limiting the placement of extra fire exits. The placement of the ashtrays was somewhat of a compromise, the usual placement under the front of the seat arms not deemed to be safe enough - hidden smouldering tab ends and toffee papers/wrappers was noted in some old licensing minutes I seem to recall. It is, as has been stated a beautiful little theatre, preserved up until now by its small footprint and location within the townscape. One was really 'in the gods' when you sat in that topmost tier of seats, as a youngster I can remember feeling quite funny when I first looked down onto the Panto stage - happy days!


----------



## Lavino (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Dirus I loved it here hope it brought back some memory's for you. Always nice when someone visited these places when they were in use.


----------



## connor319 (May 30, 2016)

so is this a nice place


----------



## krela (May 30, 2016)

connor319 said:


> so is this a nice place


Please read the forum rules before posting again, asking for location information is not allowed.


----------



## connor319 (May 30, 2016)

krela said:


> Please read the forum rules before posting again, asking for location information is not allowed.



oh sorry i didn't no


----------



## Lavino (Jun 23, 2016)

.. loved this theatre


----------

